# L'Histoire du Soldat -- Where to get it?



## ArchKDE (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello all! Total forum newbie here! I hope I put this post in the right area...

I'm starting a new chamber ensemble with my fellow youth orchestra members, and some of the pieces we're looking at are Brandenburg 1 & 2, Stravinsky's Octet, and L'Histoire. We're probably not going to end up doing the Octet, but a lot of us are anxious to get started on L'Histoire (it's one of my absolute favorite pieces).
Our orchestra conductor said that getting the parts for L'Histoire will probably have to be a rental, and that it may cost us around $500  , but he also said that we might be able to get a student performance discount. I'm not giving up though. Here are my questions:
1) Is L'Histoire (conductor score and parts) a rental or not?
2) Is it necessary to rent the music to play it? (We are planning on performing it around May.)
3) Where can I get it from?
4) How much does it cost?

Also, unrelated question here: What should I name the ensemble? No suggestions from fellow members as of yet... I was thinking of naming it the Möbius Ensemble or the Releaux Ensemble, but both names are already taken. (Yeah, I'm a math nerd. So what?  ) Suggestions please!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Are you looking for the Suite, or the whole thing (with narration)? Both are published by Chester Music, available for rental, and I am quite sure the work is still under copyright in the US. Pricing details are not made available on the page.

Full Work with Narration
Suite


----------



## ArchKDE (Feb 12, 2015)

Ah, thank you for the links and the quick response! We'll most probably be playing the suite. Would I have to contact them directly to find out the pricing?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ArchKDE said:


> Ah, thank you for the links and the quick response! We'll most probably be playing the suite. Would I have to contact them directly to find out the pricing?


It looks like if you want to rent the parts for the suite, you'll have to go through their site.

See here.


----------

